# 150 Gallon Project



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

After having our 55 gallon for a while, we just had to go back to having a bigger tank. So, my father and I made our 2nd 150 gallon purchase.

We're building a background and canopy for it.

We'll be running Rena XP3 and Marineland C-530 canisters, 2 marineland powerheads, 2 ebo-jager heaters. The lighting will be three T5 ballasts with 3 fluorescent and 3 actinic bulbs. And just for fun, we're gonna run some moonlight LED's along the sides. 

Here come the pics from today's work so far! Enjoy, any suggestions are welcome!

Start off with some pics of where my cichlids are currently chillin'










****ty pic of my alpha male jacob










and now the new tank!









































test fitting the foam


























marking down where the gadgets are going...


























and now making the rocks!


















5 inches of foam










9 inches...









placing it in the tank


































decided to add foam to part of the base to make some extensions of the rocks from the wall to the front









a little bit of the mess









and here is a practice background we did for our 25 gallon


















Next up: More rocks!


----------



## Teggy (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow looking really good so far, I can't wait to see when your all done with it. By the looks of that practice run int he 25 gallon I'd say the 125 is gonna be great. Oh and I have the same exact stand under my tank lol :thumb:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

The transformation from the foam to the BG on the 25g is awesome. You'll have a great 150 BG, I can tell. Looking forward to seeing the progress!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks! We're trying to debate how we could attach a module to the center brace and have it extend down towards the base styrofoam. Saw something like it in the background showcase thread in a tank with frontosas. Any suggestions?


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Day Two's work:

Started siliconing the pieces together and added some more rocks. Had to move where most of the filtrations going to go also.

None of the pieces are actually siliconed to the back piece yet, just getting the design ready.


----------



## PauloSilva (Apr 17, 2006)

This looks like a sweet build man, I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

opcorn: :thumb:


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

We're going to be covering the heater completely with a rock, however we are also placing the intakes for each filter there also, so in the event that hot water would accumulate there, the intake would just remove it and circulate it back out. Is that correct logic? To improve the circulation in that area, we're going to perforate the rocks covering the heater with small holes...


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

mustang1089 said:


> We're going to be covering the heater completely with a rock, however we are also placing the intakes for each filter there also, so in the event that hot water would accumulate there, the intake would just remove it and circulate it back out. Is that correct logic? To improve the circulation in that area, we're going to perforate the rocks covering the heater with small holes...


That is the correct idea but some people do have problems with stagnant warm water in these sections. In order to have the heater working properly, you will need to have the perforations of the rock in the opposite side of the filter intake. This will create a path for the water to follow before reaching the intake and effectively have cool water come in contact with warm water and mix in.

Here is a quick drawing...


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks man, that really helps!


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great, I am enjoying the build and can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks good, Thanks for all the pics.


----------



## jason081180 (May 5, 2007)

that makes me wont to build one for my 75gl tank. thanks for the pictures


----------



## KMX (Jan 20, 2011)

Well done sir!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Ran into a problem with the size of the modules. Should have made 3 pieces in the back as opposed to two, with the 9 inches of rock sticking out, theres no way we'll be able to put either piece into the tank after everythings siliconed! A little halt in the progression as we had to redo the back piece into 3 pieces.

On a positive note, we decided to add one more filter, an Eheim 2213, just as an extra biological center!

Also added a few more layers of thickness on the pre-existing rock pieces.

Will post pictures soon! This project is still alive, dont worry!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Update: Got all the rocks done. Decided to go full styrofoam base just to protect the glass and so that when they dig up the sand, it'll be the same drylock color showing as opposed to glass/eggcrate.

Here is the back portion done. Still gotta add a few more smaller rocks to fill the gaps, and finish the side piece.

Then, add a few styrofoam rocks on the base.

Enjoy! Open to suggestions!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW!!! :drooling: 
Can you post a pic looking down into the tank (from the top)? I'm getting ready to start mine and am curious to see how it all fits together. Fabulous build! I can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

it looks really good, the one in the 25g looks great to.

just out of interest what do you expect the finished volume of water to be? its just there seems to be **** of a lot of foam going into that background?


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some updated pics! Alot has been done since...


























































































and here is the first coat of drylock!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I think that the first coat of Drylok should always be dyed black. This helps with the parts where it is difficult to get to on the second and third coat (if any). It is an eye sore when you think you are done and then you can see white in some parts of the background and again if they are hard to get to, you may end up messing up your last coat in order to try and fix the overlooked part. Just a small advice... maybe you thought of that before but just for the sake of recording the process for others...


----------



## rchickering (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks good! How many tubes of silicone are you planning on using to keep the styro down?!


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

HOLY SMOKES!!! Thx for the pix, Wanna build mine? LOL :drooling:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree with Mighty first coat should be very dark. But your progress is looking very good. Thanks for all the pics, keep us posted.


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Didn't think of that. Did the same for the two other backgrounds and it came up just fine. Definitely will keep that in mind for the next time. I'm sure it'll turn out just fine though!

Thanks for the suggestions guys. Will keep everyone posted!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Alright guys, the rocks are all painted! Here's how it looks, still haven't actually siliconed everything. Still gotta make sure all the equipment lines up correctly and what not, final adjustments!

Here it is with the lights on!

New pics are via iphone4


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

=D>


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking great! :thumb: opcorn:


----------



## jmartyg (May 3, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

glad you guys like it! :thumb:


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

How about an Update?


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

Malawi_Junkie said:


> How about an Update?


x2 opcorn:


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys!

There has just been some detailed work done in terms of getting everything to fit properly. Nothing to take many pictures of, but i'll snag a few tonight!

The tank is currently being leak tested before we start siliconing the modules!

Should start siliconing it next week!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Started siliconing the pieces!


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

It's DONE!!! Everything is siliconed and it's ready to be filled!

Heres one pic for now, will post more when its filled with water.

Canopy project is next.


----------



## hbbyhorse (Oct 15, 2010)

Outstanding! I'm so happy for you! It looks amazing. well done! :thumb:


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks!

The background is basically done. We started building a canopy for the tank now, it's pretty much done also, here are some pics of its process. We basically went free for all on the canopy and just designed it on the spot. I think it turned out much better than we had expected.


















You can see in the picture below that we added studs kind of wherever it was needed! As long as it works!










The bottom back is going to stay open to allow enough room for the piping and so that it doesn't heat up too much inside.










We aren't going to be installing any of the lighting ballasts to the actual canopy, just keep the ballasts sitting on the top glass. We're going to install switches that might either sit on the side of the tank or install the switches themselves onto the canopy.

Enjoy! Next up, is prepping the wall where the tank is going to go. We are placing the filters behind the wall (concrete floor: less hassle if any floors leak and theres a drain there already in place). Plus, it'll be easier to access the filters compared to them being in the stand.


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good opcorn:


----------



## mustang1089 (Oct 13, 2010)

The canopy is done! Now it's time to paint it, then set the tank up this week!


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks great, and I thought my planting plan took a lot of thought and effort 

opcorn:


----------

